
Instagram hides false content behind warnings, except for politicians - utopian3
https://techcrunch.com/2019/12/16/instagram-fact-checking/
======
badrabbit
Pardon my ignorance here but are they not overthinking this a bit? For
political or other high profile accounts,when inaccurate facts are stated:

\- List the facts at dispute and let them know you were nkt able to
independently verify the claims and require a response including at least two
independent sources backing their statement.

\- Of course they'll reply with bogus (independent ) sources but the point is
this allows a warning like "<platform name> found incorrect statements made on
thid AD. The advertiser had responded stating their reasons and sources
backing their claims. Click <here> to view the contested facts, why we found
them inaccurate and the advertisers response."

It's not a generic warning saying the ad is a lie. The advertisers can only
complain so much about impartiality since at the end of the day not only was
their ad allowed but the users are left deciding who is correct, the platform
or the advertiser? If they are a legitimate opposing political party they can
also use their special account to contest facts made by their opposition and a
similar warning can be shown on the opposition's ad stating how an opposing
party contested specific statements and what the platform's fact finders think
and why. And of course charge them extra for having special accounts.

